# New 31rqs Tt



## The Wolfs (Apr 23, 2005)

we just got our new 31rqs Friday after waiting several weeks for it to get done at the factory. We ordered it with Table and Chairs and we still have sleeping for 8 people. We really liked the bunks for the grand children. I am pulling it with a 2003 diesel excursion and got 14 miles per gallon. We are real happy with the trailer. My wife is filling it up quickly.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the trailer. I'm sure you're gonna love it. Wish I got 14.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your new trailer









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a great looking trailer. My wife's first choice, but too heavy for my 1/2 ton.
Post some pictures so I can be jealous all over again.








Jared


----------



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

The Wolfs said:


> we just got our new 31rqs Friday after waiting several weeks for it to get done at the factory. We ordered it with Table and Chairs and we still have sleeping for 8 people. We really liked the bunks for the grand children. I am pulling it with a 2003 diesel excursion and got 14 miles per gallon. We are real happy with the trailer. My wife is filling it up quickly.
> [snapback]33500[/snapback]​


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi wolfs action .

awesome trailer and awesome tow vehicle.







.

congrats and enjoy.

darrel


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Whoooooo - Hooooooooo!

Awesome TT you've got there! I think a little celebrating is in order.





































Congrats and hope you have wonderful times in your new TT!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The Wolfs,

I am impressed by that trailer! I want to see one in person.....I may just have to drive a couple hundred miles to my dealer's to take a peek!









Have fun in your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new trailer.

Wish I got 14 mpg.....without the trailer!!!


----------

